# SOS: Scan on Saturday



## Dan9 (Feb 21, 2005)

Am I a candidate for that since I scanned this morning, and instead of having 6 or 7 like I usually do, I had 0 digital channels?


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

I rescanned on Friday, and discovered my TV did not capture some of the stations that moved channels. 

Early Saturday morning, I went through the initial setup on my TV, to ensure it erased all channel assignments and rescanned. I got all my digital channels. 

(The TV also found 3 analog channels, but those channels are just running an announcement about the digital transistion.)


----------

